# NZXT Phantom 410 by Inon Inon



## Inon Inon (Jun 20, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
NZXT Phantom 410
Intel core i7 4770
Gigabyte z87 G1 sniper 5
Team Xtreem16 gb(8x2) 2400
Msi GTX 770 lightning x2 SLI
Hdd 1tb black & SSD 840 pro 128 g
FSP ARUM Pro 1200 watt


*Mods:*
Bitspower CPU Block Summit EF
Bitspower Memory Block x4 V2
Bitspower VG-NGTX770MLT (x2)
Bitspower DDC mini Water Tank plus
Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 150 (x2)
Bitspower flow indicator
bitspower G 1/4" mini valve
Bitspower G 1/4" Matt Black Multi-Link Adapter
Bitspower G 1/4 Matt Black 90? Enhance dual
Bitspower G 1/4 Matt Black 90? Rotary Adapter
Bitspower G 1/4 Matt Black Stop Fitting
MAGICOOL 120/240 Slim Radiator
Feser One Cooling Fluid - UV green


----------



## Herbinatah (Jun 20, 2014)

wow ! I really like the colour choices its harder to do green machines I think thats why I went with blue. Really clean looking and I might make a similar machine someday


----------



## msamelis (Jun 20, 2014)

Wait a minute, did you reverse the motherboard by 90 degrees? I think this case doesn't feature that - though I could be wrong. Very good job, I would prefer it with less bling-blig but other than that, it's pretty epic.


----------



## Inon Inon (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for comments.i rotate m/b 90 degrees. i try to make some different with another one.


----------



## Kira (Jun 21, 2014)

Very nice Mod
And watercooling is beautiful and very clean 
Congratulations


----------



## w2ed (Jun 22, 2014)

Awesome paint job and mods - the only dislike is the lettering on the side.  Other than that, excellent work!


----------



## nasrooo (Jun 24, 2014)

Best rig ever.
Can u please put list with every item and its price I will be very grateful.
Thank you.


----------

